# RPC



## johanes (12. Feb 2006)

Hi

Ich sollte was mit RPC machen und suche einen passenden RPC-Compiler. Da ich mit RPC zwei Welten miteinander verbinden muss (Java und C), frage ich mich, mit welchem Compiler geht das! Gibt es einen Compiler, der einerseits gratis ist und anderseits sowohl für Java als auch für C zur Verfügung steht? Was ist eigentlich SUN RPC? Ist das der Compiler, der nur Java-Programme RPC-Tauglich macht, oder kann man mit Sun-RPC auch C-Programme RPC-Tauglich machen (meine, IDL Geschichte generieren, Stub, Skeleton usw.). Wie steht es mir GNU?

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp.


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Feb 2006)

du bist wohl etwas verwirrt

für das "Sun-RPC", das im Zusammenhang mit NFS und NIS verwendet wird gibt es soweit keine Java-Bindings, ist eben ein eigener Mechanismus

IDL usw. zielt wohl auf CORBA ab, aber das ist wieder eine andere Baustelle

und 

GNU hat damit gar nichts zu tun


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2006)

Danke erstmals für die Antwort.

Nun, dann bin ich wohl verwirt. Aber, stimmt es, dass RPC als Middleware sprachunabhängig ist? Das heisst, ich könnte eine verteilte Anwendung erstellen, deren Client in Java und Server in C programmiert wurde, wobei die Kommunikation mit RPC realisiert wird? Oder, stimmt das nicht? Und, wenn es stimmen sollte, wo bekommt man einen solchen Compiler?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Feb 2006)

doch das stimmt, aber es gibt keinen "solchen Compiler"

du musst dich schon für eine der verfügbaren RPC - Techniken entscheiden!

z.B. CORBA


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> doch das stimmt, aber es gibt keinen "solchen Compiler"
> 
> du musst dich schon für eine der verfügbaren RPC - Techniken entscheiden!
> 
> z.B. CORBA



Für was steht Microsoft *midl*? Oder, was ist mit dem, was auf der Seite 

http://www.onc-rpc-xdr.com/products/rpc/rpc-windows-vc-c-delphi.asp

angeboten wird?

Beachte den Satz:


> Distinct ONC RPC / XDR for Java is your best choice whenever you need the C/ C++ world to communicate with the Java universe.



Sind das keine RPC-Compiler für C/C++ bzw. Java? Oder, habe ich immer noch alles durcheinander? Und, CORBA ist meins Wissens nur dann nötig, wenn wir in der OOP Welt sind! Oder, liege ich auch da falsch?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

das was auf der Seite angeboten wird ist wohl eine Windows-Implementierung von "Sun RPC"? kenn ich aber nicht?

ich kanns dir jetzt einfach nicht erklären

Sun-RPC

Java-RMI

CORBA

COM/DCOM

Webservices/SOAP

...

sind verschiedene "Technologie Stacks" oder "Infrastrukturen" um irgendwie RPC Mechanismen in den Griff zu bekommen

JEDE davon (vielleicht mit Ausnahme von Java-RMI, bei dem Client und Server in Java implementiert sein MÜSSEN) hat einen riesigen Overhead an Spezifikationen, Programmen und Tools und komplexen technologischen Anforderungen

man "setzt das nicht einfach mal so ein"


----------

